# Noob questions from a first time boat owner



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

#4. A 2 stroke there is no oil to change. It is added to gas. Is your motor a 4 stroke?
Joe


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

1) No. Prime bulb is not intended to stay hard after startup. The fuel pump takes over.
2)Cheap, why not? Good insurance
3)Hmmm.. may be so a concern or not. May need to fish more and collect more data.
4)may need to revise your question. Do you mean you have a 4s? In a 2s the oil is mixed with the fuel


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

I thought I remembered the manual saying something about recommending an oil change after the break-in period is over, which I was asking about because it didn't make sense to change the oil in a two stroke...But I read through the manual this morning a bit and didn't see anything like that...so nevermind for #4 I guess.

Thanks for the responses! Not sure how i'd mount a water separator in my boat...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m not trying to be a smart ass here so please don’t take it that way. But... if you don’t know whether your motor is a 2st or 4st you should maybe take it to a local dealer for service my friend. While there, have them check out the rattle. My guess is it is the normal “jet” rattle but better safe than sorry.


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

It's a 2 stroke...not sure why people above think I am uncertain about it. 

When I bought it, I was told it was the third time that motor had been in the water, the rattle started maybe around the 10th time. It's more of an annoyance than something I feel like I should be concerned about but


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

1) Normal after it starts. If it goes flat and motor dies then it’s an issue. 

2) I’ve had more water in fuel problems than I like to admit. I won’t run a boat with out one. 

4) Maybe your thinking lower unit oil? 10 hrs seems a little soon for that. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

IDK about that engine, but some would recommend double oil for a certain number of hours when a motor is new (or newly rebuilt).


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

At 10 or 20 hours it is good to change the LOWER UNIT oil. By then the gears are broken in and mesh cleanly and pieces may be in the oil. Don't know about a jet unit though.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Does a jet have a foot with oil in it?


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> Does a jet have a foot with oil in it?


I think not. Pretty sure just grease which you top off after every use


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Just grease in a jet


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so you have a TLDI jet? cool. I have a 50 TLDI with prop. a lot of the TLDI's make a kind of high pitched chirping noise but I only notice it a lower rpms.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Surffshr said:


> IDK about that engine, but some would recommend double oil for a certain number of hours when a motor is new (or newly rebuilt).


the computers on injected 2 strokes put more oil in for a preset break in period and then less after break in.


----------

